# 'rare species of mouse.....'



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

'rare species of mouse that howls at the moon and eats scorpions' i seen this today and thought i'd ask here 

haven't posted for a while so i thought this would be the perfect thread (don't ask why)

does anyone know if these actually exist or they're just a load of crap?

just intrigued, no moaning please :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

also, if they do exist, does anyone know what they're called so i can see what they look like?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Just google searched 'cos I thought this was a hoax. Apparently they're grasshopper mice. Still not convinced it isn't a hoax.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They are real and were imported a few years ago. Unfortunately all passed not long after release into private hands. I haven't heard of any more coming in. Would love some myself


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Matt Lusty said:


> They are real and were imported a few years ago. Unfortunately all passed not long after release into private hands. I haven't heard of any more coming in. Would love some myself


i'd imagine they wouldn't last long anyway if they eat SCORPIONS?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> i'd imagine they wouldn't last long anyway if they eat SCORPIONS?


Au contraire! Loads of mammals eat scorpions.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Au contraire! Loads of mammals eat scorpions.


i know i know but if they've been released into the wild in the uk, they're not going to get scorpions are they if it's this cold here and scorpions are cold blooded?


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> i know i know but if they've been released into the wild in the uk, they're not going to get scorpions are they if it's this cold here and scorpions are cold blooded?


I'm relatively sure that he didn't mean "released into the wild." Then again, I haven't seen any scorpions around in a while, so maybe they did the trick?

If only we could train them to eat pigeons.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I meant released into private collections  lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> i know i know but if they've been released into the wild in the uk, they're not going to get scorpions are they if it's this cold here and scorpions are cold blooded?


Not many insectivorous mammals specialise in only one prey item.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Wicki reckons they can eat snakes too, maybe not the best feeder mouse, :lol2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Matt Lusty said:


> I meant released into private collections  lol


ohhhh, sorry :blush:



mrcriss said:


> Not many insectivorous mammals specialise in only one prey item.


didn't think of that :bash:



spottymint said:


> Wicki reckons they can eat snakes too, maybe not the best feeder mouse, :lol2:


i could imagine the horror :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

joemeatsix said:


> i know i know but if they've been released into the wild in the uk, they're not going to get scorpions are they if it's this cold here and scorpions are cold blooded?


We have native Euscorpious species


----------

